# Oil for a 1.8t 225



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Am I right in thinking it just needs to meet the 501/505 spec 5w30 longline and it will be ok 
Using vauxhall dealer spec oil as I get it super cheap

Is this gonna be ok


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi Spec is 504/507. Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 Fully Syn & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 Fully Syn.
As the 1.8T is known for sludging up, it's always best to use the correct spec. 
Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

From what I ready 504/507 only came in after 2005


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DUBNBASS said:


> From what I ready 504/507 only came in after 2005


Hi, In 2001 503.01 was the correct spec, but has been supercedded by 504/507.
Hoggy.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Yup I asked this before. It does say that in the service manual but apparently audi said that 5W30 fully sync should be used instead.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Well it's a high quality c3 fully synthetic long life oil and is going to be changed every 5k anyway


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes it's 5w30 fully synthetic 504/507


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Question then what year did the bam engine start being used in the mk4 derided vehicles


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 1.8T engine probably didn't sludge up that early in their life.I can only give you the recommended spec. Then it's up to you.
Change every few K miles & you wil probably be O.K. Depends how long you intend to keep her.
Had mine 13+ years & only ever used the correct spec & I can't get it cheap. 
Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

What sort of money you talking I might just bite the bullet and get some rock oil for it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DUBNBASS said:


> What sort of money you talking I might just bite the bullet and get some rock oil for it


Hi, Shop around for the best price
http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/
are usually the cheapest, but price can change daily.

http://www.eurocarparts.com/

Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

What are u putting in yours as being a rep for vauxhall I get trade price on most things thought I might be able to help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Either Motul VAG specific 504/507 5w-30 or Castrol Edge 5w-30 504/507. Sometime the Motul oil is really expensive.
I used to use Motul 503.01 when it contained Ester, but it doesn't any more,spec changed & it got cheaper.
Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Cheers for the advice hoggy 
Picking up some rock oil tomorrow in the correct spec


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DUBNBASS said:


> Cheers for the advice hoggy
> Picking up some rock oil tomorrow in the correct spec


Hi, This oil then..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rock-Oil-Synt ... 1290689509

Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

That's the kiddy was speaking to the owner son who sorted me a good price


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ive always used Castrol Edge 5w-30 but after having my car stage 1 mapped they wrote on my invoice use 5w-40? Anyone else using this or just stuck with the 5w-30?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I can't find a 5w-40 oil that is to Audi spec of 504/507, but probably won't do any harm short term, if replaced frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I can't find a 5w-40 oil that is to Audi spec of 504/507, but probably won't do any harm short term, if replaced frequently.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the reply. To be honest I think ill carry on using the 5w-30


----------



## DazWaite (Dec 4, 2012)

I believe that If you map and modify your car then you should use a heavier weight oil in the upper temperature...

A lot of race engines use weights as much as 60

I'm now using 5w40 on mine but like Hoggy says it needs changing more frequently and I do mine every 3000miles to be on the safe side as £40 is nothing to spend to keep engine in tip top condition

Some good deals to be had on:

Quantum longlife 5/30
Quantum platinum 5/40

Daz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, Race engine replace oil after every event, not every 10k miles & don't do short trips to the shops & back. 
Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Only gonna have a piper cross panel filter I think it might be ok lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DUBNBASS said:


> Only gonna have a piper cross panel filter I think it might be ok lol


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

After a chat with the boys at aps decided it's the way to go


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

here in north America the service manual states to use a 5w-40? Any clues as to why they should differ?


----------



## volkswizard (Mar 8, 2006)

Hoggy,
Can you specify where you got this 5w/30 recommendation from and what service intervals, vehicle ages it applies to?
I know plenty of reputable garages that use 5w/40 in 1.8T and 2.0T and it still shows as recommended for BAM engine on Vw's own Quantum oil matcher http://ew5.earlweb.com/search.php?site=44


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Volkswizard, I've never seen a recommendation for 5w-40 oil from Audi. Always 5w-30, earlier spec was 503.01 now superceeded by 504/507 spec, but still 5w-30 
Lower BHP TTs 134kW/180s as in your post, could use the lower spec of 502/505 but it is still 5w-30.
5w-40 will probably do no harm, but as the 1.8T is known for sludging, I always prefer to state the correct spec of 504/507.
There was once a 5w-40 oil of 504/507 spec but haven't been able to find for a long time.

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-2354-lookup ... 0,133382:0

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Donay said:


> here in north America the service manual states to use a 5w-40? Any clues as to why they should differ?


Hi, Perhaps because of the higher ambient weather temp the 5w-40 oil in the states is of the correct spec.
Oil specs & their availability vary across the world because of the different running conditions.
Hoggy.


----------



## volkswizard (Mar 8, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Volkswizard, I've never seen a recommendation for 5w-40 oil from Audi. Always 5w-30, earlier spec was 503.01 now superceeded by 504/507 spec, but still 5w-30
> Lower BHP TTs 134kW/180s as in your post, could use the lower spec of 502/505 but it is still 5w-30.
> 5w-40 will probably do no harm, but as the 1.8T is known for sludging, I always prefer to state the correct spec of 504/507.
> There was once a 5w-40 oil of 504/507 spec but haven't been able to find for a long time.
> ...


My post was showing the oil for a BAM (225bhp) but yes the kw is shown incorrect.

Are you saying 502/505 is incorrect or that and 504/507 are both correct.

i appreciate Opie are a good company but I would personally trust what Audi say over a 3rd party supplier


----------



## volkswizard (Mar 8, 2006)

Further to my last post I have asked an Audi Mastertech to check what the Audi maintenance system says today for my quattro Sport 240, I have attached the maintenance sheet below.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I would never trust Audi to use the correct oil. 
I always supply my own oil because even Audi would have used the wrong oil Spec on the first service of my 225.
Hoggy.


----------



## volkswizard (Mar 8, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Correct Audi Spec is 504/507. Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 Fully Syn & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 Fully Syn.
> As the 1.8T is known for sludging up, it's always best to use the correct spec.
> Hoggy.


Can we just clarify then that 502 spec oil is just as correct as 504/507 for fixed service intervals for 1.8T TT?


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

504/507 is the later spec and superseded the previous for cost difference 504/507 is the way to go and avoid triple qx from euro car parts is cheap cos its shit oil


----------



## volkswizard (Mar 8, 2006)

DUBNBASS said:


> 504/507 is the later spec and superseded the previous for cost difference 504/507 is the way to go


How do you mean 504/507 is the later spec? Today Audi say it's 502 that is the correct spec for my car so can it have been superseded?


----------



## scott18T (Oct 7, 2014)

In my service book for my BAM engineed car it states to use vw502 spec for fixed 10k service and
vw504/507 variable service.
I'm sure I read in Audi Driver magazine some time ago, that Audi adopted a policy of one oil does all, which is why vw504/507 is speced nowadays.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

volkswizard said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Correct Audi Spec is 504/507. Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 Fully Syn & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 Fully Syn.
> ...


Hi, 502/505.00/505.01 is a VAG group approved oil, but whether suitable for the Audi TT, i can't really confirm.
503.01 was the Audi spec for the 225, now superceeded a few years ago by 504/507 spec.
502/505 will probably cause no probs as long as it's replaced frequently.
I always used to use Motul 0w-30 503.01 which was approved for the TT 225. Then it contained Ester, but no longer, so have used Motul 5w-30 VAG specific 504/507 ever since.
There are a few 5w-40 502/505 spec oils, but not 504/507.
Hoggy.


----------



## SgtFatknacker (Apr 6, 2014)

Mobil1 ESP 5W40 is 504/507 spec. At the moment, 20% off in Halfords. I think I just paid £41 for 5 litres.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SgtFatknacker said:


> Mobil1 ESP 5W40 is 504/507 spec. At the moment, 20% off in Halfords. I think I just paid £41 for 5 litres.


There isn't a 5W40 Mobil1.
Their 0W40 ESP is VW502/505.
Their 5W30 ESP is VW 504/507.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SgtFatknacker said:


> Mobil1 ESP 5W40 is 504/507 spec. At the moment, 20% off in Halfords. I think I just paid £41 for 5 litres.


Hi, I can't find a Mobil 1 5w-40 oil that is 504/507. any where .Nothing on Halfords web site either. 502/505 yes.
Hoggy.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Sep 27, 2014)

Rock oil in correct spec for around 25 quid and a race developed product


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi this is my first post!!
So will this shell av-l be ok in my just bought 02 mk1 225bhp Quattro coupe?
http://lubematch.shell.co.uk/gb/en_GB/e ... _EFt8Pdysk
I already use it in a vw golf 140 sport gt tdi.

shell site says its a roadster, which it is not, and a PT? whats that?
mine is a BAM engine I think....


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

paulw12 said:


> Hi this is my first post!!
> So will this shell av-l be ok in my just bought 02 mk1 225bhp Quattro coupe?
> http://lubematch.shell.co.uk/gb/en_GB/e ... _EFt8Pdysk
> I already use it in a vw golf 140 sport gt tdi.
> ...


Yes the "Shell Helix Ultra Professional AV-L 5W-30" will be fine.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above, all appear to be the correct 504/507 spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,

504.00 is low friction oil for fuel saving (for EURO homologation). The problem with these oils is that the HTHS is lower than with a 5W40, and less protective at high RPM.

I much more prefer 5W40...


----------

